# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Конец Света

## Блуждающий во Тьме

Давно предсказывают, что всё закончится в 2012 году. Интересно, как кто к этому относится...

----------


## dukha

del

----------


## Syrok

Наслаждайтесь «Выбор катастроф» Айзек Азимов

----------


## The loser

Бьюсь об заклад, никакого конца света не будет. Кто хочет, можем поспорить, лишние деньги мне не помешают). А хотелось бы, конечно, конца света, только чтоб он затронул только меня, а кто очень жаждет жить - пусть остаётся

----------


## dukha

> Бьюсь об заклад, никакого конца света не будет.


 Беспроигрышный вариант.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Света-то конец давно настал. Но те, кто жил во тьме, это не заметили.

----------


## Блуждающий во Тьме

> У меня своя теория по этому поводу.В декабре 2012 года кончается эра и потом начнётся другая эра.Конец эры это не значит конец света,то есть свет от этого не померкнет и небо на Землю не упадёт, а просто постепенно мир изменяется.Ведь уже давно говорят о том,что полюса переместились так как ось Земли согнулась,плюс когда до этого была смена эр-вымерли динозавры и наступил ледниковый период. Вот может и у нас произойдёт нечто подобное. Вон уже на Земле сколько катаклизмов происходит,сколько людей мрёт от цунами,ураганов, землятрясений и наводнений.Вот вам пожалуйста,первые признаки так называемого "Конца света",катаклизмы как раз об этом и свидетельствуют. Плюс глобальное потепление. Это же уже факт,что ледники на полюсах тают. Где была вечная мерзлота,наступает нормальное лето.А в Африке кажется в том году или года 2 назад выпал снег,показывали репортаж где папуасы сидели все закутавшиеся в шубы.Где-то на севере тоже года 2 назад ледники подтаяли так,конкретно,что растаяло кладбище и гробы реально плавали в воде от льда.
>  Плюс есть информация,что всё-таки учёные нашли продолжение календаря майя,из-за которых все и закричали о конце света.


 *wiki*, я имел в виду конец для человечества )) если останутся крысы, тараканы, плесень, бактерии - пусть себе живут на здоровье и радуются )))

----------


## Amonimus

Вот мысль что на меня сверху можен каойнибудь фиглишь-миглышь свалится и удерживает от СУ. У меня есть цель, но это не в человеческих возможностей -_-.

----------


## Мария Марвин

хах, в конец света не верю)) но хотелось бы поучаствовать)))

----------


## PavelDizelMan

Он для кого то уже начелся

----------


## Мария Марвин

Вот у меня в жизни сейчас маленький конец света..(

----------


## linda_pozner

Конец света уже давно начался. Пусть звучит как-то банально, но люди сами себе его и устроили: губят природу, вызывая её гнев, убивают друг друга как морально, так и физически. В итоге сами себя и убьют.
А мне как-то все равно. Смерть - освобождение.

----------


## Мара

звучит и правда банально)

----------


## Игорёк

начало эволюции - начало конца. Природа допустила ошибку (позволив человеку эволюционировать) и сама себя уничтожает.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

спекуляции на тему конца света происходят для того, чтобы логический системный конец текущей экономико-социо-политической парадигмы в 2012-м году примитивные людишки привязывали не к выводам тенденций, а к потусторонним предсказаниям всяких там майя.

впрочем, моя версия проверяема. посмотрим к концу 2012-го.

----------


## Блуждающий во Тьме

> начало эволюции - начало конца. Природа допустила ошибку (позволив человеку эволюционировать) и сама себя уничтожает.


 у эволюции нет начала и конца: она идёт постоянно.

----------


## Игорёк

всему есть начало и конец)

----------


## Блуждающий во Тьме

> всему есть начало и конец)


 это всего лишь человеческие заблуждения...

----------


## svastika

ну, если говорить про тот конец света, что предсказывали майя (хотя его предсказывали атцтеки, а у майя на этой дате просто календарь заканчивается), то он уже должен был быть, потому что календарь майя составлен без учета високосных лет... а жаль... ну, а вообще, конечно солидарна с тем, что не мир, а человеческая раса умирает, правда медленно, но верно мы сами себя уничтожаем. и спасти нас может только эволюционный скачок (имеется в виду духовный), но это вряд ли, на мой взгляд

----------


## Пропавший без вести

верю, но не в 2012. жду, но не сегодня. хотя сегодня было бы отлично! давно пора разнести эту гребаную планету. господь, замочи нас скорее, мы уже не можем терпеть всю эту долбаную муть, которая с нами происходит. сколько это может продолжаться?! как умирает отдельно взятый человек, так и всё человечество в целом должно прекратить свое тупое существование. давай, господи, давай, почему ты медлишь?! замути еще один всемирный потоп, или еще какую-нибудь хрень. ядерную войну, например. это было бы круто. была бы тебе хвала и уважуха за такое славное чудо

----------


## Nails

Конец света отменяется..жить будете.

----------


## Игорёк

а чё сегодня типа должен быть ?

----------


## Nails

На самом то деле конец света будет но не 21 декабря 2012 года) Просто потому что Майа не предсказывали конец света а пресса раздула..вы даже Рентв включите и посмотрите,что даже там скажут,что Майа не обещали конец света,все это желтопрессники..

----------


## svastika

Аааа, ну если по РенТв сказали, то конечно) да и так мы все понимаем, что на конец света рассчитывать не приходится... к сожалению

----------


## Nails

> Аааа, ну если по РенТв сказали, то конечно) да и так мы все понимаем, что на конец света рассчитывать не приходится... к сожалению


 Помойму наоборот хорошо,что его не будет :Smile:

----------


## Дмитрий_9

А я понял, что у каждого свой конец света...Кажется я уже в нем

----------


## Пропавший без вести

уверен, что форумчане не дождутся конца света, но планета или галактика (или вообще вся вселенная) по-любому должна накрыться одним местом. всему есть начало и всему есть конец. и не важно когда это произойдет. может и тыща, и десять тыщ лет пройдет, а мы всё будем ходить по этой земле и срать, и вот, когда насрем выше крыши, тогда потонем в своем же дерьме. отличный финал по-моему

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Люди ,верящие в конец света - ужасные эгоисты! Особенно, если это связано с религией. Если вдуматься, то человек, который его ждет хочет не просто умереть сам, но и весь мир с собой прибрать.  небось думает- "куда катится мир?" Дескать, раньше было лучше. Да нет, вообщем-то только хуже!


 Вот где-то рядом и моя мысль ходит. Упование на конец света часто идёт рука об руку с осуждением всех и вся (кроме себя-душечки, разумеется), с ленью - дескать, сейчас всё закончится, и поэтому зачем что-то делать, напрягаться, - и с жаждой халявы - поскольку вот-вот наступит финал, не придётся отвечать за свои действия и бездействия.

----------


## аутоагрессия

Мы и так в аду,какой конец света?

----------


## Марина333

> Мы и так в аду,какой конец света?


 Почему в аду??

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Почему в аду??


  для большинства форумчанов жизнь невыносима,даже адски

----------


## Марина333

> для большинства форумчанов жизнь невыносима,даже адски


 С этим согласна. Но, как человек который сидел на большинство таких форумах, некоторым детям это "просто нравится", без причин.

----------


## svastika

> С этим согласна. Но, как человек который сидел на большинство таких форумах, некоторым детям это "просто нравится", без причин.


 ну, как видимо это ты про себя...

----------


## Кобальт

> Люди ,верящие в конец света - ужасные эгоисты... человек, который его ждет хочет не просто умереть сам, но и весь мир с собой прибрать.


 Человечество! - но не планета! Зверушки пусть бы живут себе, а мы... Один из затёртых монологов:



> Я хочу поделиться теорией, которую недавно создал. Я занимался классификацией биологических видов и пришел к выводу, что вы — не млекопитающие. Ведь все животные планеты Земля инстинктивно приспосабливаются, находят равновесие со средой обитания, но… человек не таков. Заняв какой-то участок, вы размножаетесь, пока все природные ресурсы не будут исчерпаны. Чтобы выжить, вам приходится захватывать все новые и новые территории. Есть один организм на Земле со сходной повадкой. Знаете, какой? Вирус. Человечество — это болезнь, раковая опухоль планеты...

----------


## Акакий Акакиевич

Кстати на счет той херни с календарем майа. Когда они его составляли, они не учитывали високосные годы, поздравляю вас с давно наступившим концом света.

----------


## Кобальт

> Кне учитывали високосные годы


 Ерунда - их календарь точнее нашего! И о дне говорится - точно зимнего солнцестояния! Или перенесём самый дороткий световой день в году на лето? ))))

----------


## Акакий Акакиевич

> Ерунда - их календарь точнее нашего! И о дне говорится - точно зимнего солнцестояния! Или перенесём самый дороткий световой день в году на лето? ))))


 Откуда тебе знать что их календарь самый точный? Поменьше смотри телевизор и не читай статей всяких даунов. Я сказал как есть.

----------


## джеки-джек

Бред все это.. не будет конца

----------


## Кобальт

Акакий Акакиевич,



> Самым точным календарём в мире является календарь древней цивилизации Майя.  Астрономы Майя смогли определить длительность солнечного года равного  365,2420 суток. Эта продолжительность всего лишь на 0,0002 меньше чем принятое в наше время значение тропического года и составляет ошибку величиной одни сутки за 5000 лет. Таким образом, майянский календарь был точнее принятого ныне григорианского календаря.


 Считаешь себя умнее? Ненавижу, когда люди пустословно начинают оскорблять других! Вы - хотя бы задумайтесь о таком неоспаримом факте что ни то что так чётко обработать, ПОДНЯТЬ эти многотонные блоки из которых построена пирамида Майя современной техникой не возможно! Или Вы из тех, кто считает что это делали люди с мотыгами?!?



> Бред все это.. не будет конца


 Я тоже не верю! )))

----------


## Акакий Акакиевич

> Акакий Акакиевич,
> Считаешь себя умнее? Ненавижу, когда люди пустословно начинают оскорблять других! Вы - хотя бы задумайтесь о таком неоспаримом факте что ни то что так чётко обработать, ПОДНЯТЬ эти многотонные блоки из которых построена пирамида Майя современной техникой не возможно! Или Вы из тех, кто считает что это делали люди с мотыгами?!?


 Может ты еще и в бога кукурузы веруешь?

Нет, умнее себя не считаю, такой же даун как и ты.

----------


## Кобальт

> Может ты еще и в бога кукурузы веруешь?


 Это ты так себя называешь? ))))
А "конец света", как и некоторые на форуме - не верю, но надеюсь )))

----------


## Акакий Акакиевич

> Это ты так себя называешь? ))))
> А "конец света", как и некоторые на форуме - не верю, но надеюсь )))


 Скоро он будет, это да. Но говорю же еще раз. В КАЛЕНДАРЕ МАЙА НЕ УЧИТЫВАЛИСЬ ВИСОКОСНЫЕ ГОДА И КОНЕЦ СВЕТА УЖЕ ДОЛЖЕН БЫЛ НАСТУПИТЬ.

----------


## Кобальт

Для меня в рамках темы форума важная делемма - это ждать или нет? Если катастрофа экологическая (чего заслуживают люди), или космическая (астеройд или Х-вспышка в нашу сторону на Солнце) свершится в обозримом будущем, то и рыпаться нечего - подождём. Если судьба даст богатым жидам ещё столетия травить планету - то нужно продолжать продумывать программу своего отправления в "долгий путь".

----------


## June

> Скоро он будет, это да. Но говорю же еще раз. В КАЛЕНДАРЕ МАЙА НЕ УЧИТЫВАЛИСЬ ВИСОКОСНЫЕ ГОДА И КОНЕЦ СВЕТА УЖЕ ДОЛЖЕН БЫЛ НАСТУПИТЬ.


 Над вами Булгаков еще 100 лет назад смеялся  :Smile: 
"Истинно вам говорю, 4-го мая 1925 года Земля налетит на небесную ось."
В Википедии есть даже список дат концов света. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B5%D1%82%D0%B0

----------


## Акакий Акакиевич

> Над вами Булгаков еще 100 лет назад смеялся 
> "Истинно вам говорю, 4-го мая 1925 года Земля налетит на небесную ось."
> В Википедии есть даже список дат концов света. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B5%D1%82%D0%B0


 Скоро для меня понятие относительное, есть конечно узколобые для которых 70 лет к примеру это очень много, для меня же это миг. Что для бабочки вся жизнь, для человека всего лишь пару часов или пару дней, всё в зависимости от вида. Тут такая же история.

----------


## Кобальт

Я не случайно упомянул про Солнце! - К примеру, 2002-2003 год не помню точно, в марте на Сонце была супермощная вспышка, в плоскости эклиптики, направленная в сторону от Земли примерно под 90 градусов. Расчеты показали, что если бы она была направлена точно на Землю ("фронтальная вспышка"), то потоком солнечного ветра просто с планеты сдуло бы всю атмосферу в межпланетное пространство. Вот Вам и пример вполне реальной и быстрой, как щелчок пальцев, катастрофы. Хотя я много раз высказывал своё предчувствие - что нам так не повезёт! Мы будем медленно убивать сами себя... Представить только - ещё 50-100 лет назад продавать воду в Европе?!?! Да нас бы засмеяли! А теперь в некоторых странах туристам только бутилированную и рекомендуют употреблять! А сериал Кусто когда ещё рассказывал нам о чудовищных изменениях в экологии?! - думаете всё исправили?

----------


## June

> Скоро для меня понятие относительное, есть конечно узколобые для которых 70 лет к примеру это очень много, для меня же это миг. Что для бабочки вся жизнь, для человека всего лишь пару часов или пару дней, всё в зависимости от вида. Тут такая же история.


 А ты что, не человек? Может быть ты бессмертный? Интересно, сколько лет ты прожил и сколько еще собираешься прожить, если 70 лет для тебя - это миг?

----------


## Rum

Разумеется, не верю. Но очень на это надеюсь  :Big Grin:

----------


## Акакий Акакиевич

> А ты что, не человек? Может быть ты бессмертный? Интересно, сколько лет ты прожил и сколько еще собираешься прожить, если 70 лет для тебя - это миг?


 Я бабочка.

----------


## June

> Я бабочка.


 Ты зарегистрировался в июне, а сейчас октябрь. Бабочки столько не живут. Ты, видимо, бабочка-мутант  :Smile:

----------


## Акакий Акакиевич

> Ты зарегистрировался в июне, а сейчас октябрь. Бабочки столько не живут. Ты, видимо, бабочка-мутант


 Некоторые живут около года

----------


## lisenok

Лично я ни в какой конец света не верю.  Уже мы(человечество) столько раз "пережили" конец света, что в это верит просто невозможно.  :Smile:  А для религиозных людей еще одна новость. В этом году на Пасху сошел иерусалимский огонь, а в год, когда будет конец света огонь этот не сойдет, значит в этом году конца света не будет.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

не верю и не боюсь.
Да никакого конца света не будет.Я в начале года в газете прочла,там написали,что не будет,что вместо конца света,что то другое случится,а что именно уже не помню,но помню,что было написано,что люди начнут друг друга лучше чувствовать,что интуиция усилится. По мне так лучше бы он настал.Короче,доживем увидим,недолго осталось.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Нет,я в инете читала недавно,что наоборот многие боятся и не хотят конца света

----------


## Rum

> Такое ощущение, что все население Земли - потенциальные суицидники, с такой надеждой они ждут конца света


 эта жизнь успела многих подза...ну, вы поняли)

----------


## Кобальт

> эта жизнь успела многих подза...ну, вы поняли)


 Да, согласен, многие с романтической ноткой говорят о возможном конце ))) Каждый борется за жизнь, а реально перед каждым тупо пролетают дни. Смысл? Разговоры о "конце света" сразу напоминают о библейских событиях Садома и Гаморы. Разве мы ещё не достигли той нижней планки? Пока из реальных событий ближайшего будущего: Ученые уверены, что Северный полюс полностью растает через три-четыре года. Остального будем ждать )

----------


## Саня

Ждем ждем ждем надеемся на тебе конец света. Говорят что в 21.12.2012 будет отключено электричество у 10% людей крыша поедет, а для тех кто выживет тому полный заеб...

----------


## Викторыч

> Говорят что в 21.12.2012 будет отключено электричество у 10% людей крыша поедет, а для тех кто выживет тому полный заеб...


 Ничего, прожил какое то время в доме без электричества. Летом без холодильника конечно хреновато. Зимой вполне обходились. А календарь Майя, дык он в форме круга как и все древние календари. А у кругов концов не бывает.

----------


## Кобальт

> А календарь Майя, дык он в форме круга как и все древние календари. А у кругов концов не бывает.


 Вообще да... Вот пишут: "


> Идея о конце света 21 декабря родилась из шутки американских ученых - историк. ... По словам историка (профессор Киевского национального университета Вадим Рубель), 21 декабря завершается лишь один из периодов Длинного календаря майя  - бактун, который длился около 400 лет.


 Значит будем ждать, когда человечество засорит планету окончательно и бесповоротно, или сотворит какой-нибудь очередной техногенный калапс )))

----------


## Блуждающий во Тьме

Чуда не случилось (

----------


## Troumn

> Чуда не случилось (


 Понятие чуда по определению бессмыслено. Случается лишь то, что может случиться. (С)

----------


## Викторыч

> "Значит будем ждать, когда человечество засорит планету окончательно и бесповоротно, или сотворит какой-нибудь очередной техногенный калапс )))


 Ну как ждать? Десятилетиями может длиться и не просечёшь момент. Час X вряд ли настанет. Всемирный потоп мог лет эдак 400 затапливать. Вот и ждать.

----------


## Милая Кися

Я из 2020, не было никакого конца света

----------

